# My cemetery fence tutorial



## gr8johnson (Sep 16, 2008)

This is my first tutorial so bare with me. I posted my idea of a fence that can be disassembled and stored in a 55 gal barrel after Halloween. I wanted it to be life size like a real cemetery since my tombstones are too. Here goes.
I wanted the sections to be 6 feet each
So i bought a 12 ft 2x6. Cut it in half. Then I ripped 6 evenly measured lengths from each 2x6 section.

I am using 1/2" pvc pipe. The outside diam is about 7/8". So I drill holes (a lot of holes) 8" apart. 8 holes in each rail.

So I needed a way to connect the rails to the posts without having to buy hardware


I use rebar to hold the posts up. 

Slid each pipe in place

And then I cut the curve in.
A pic of the parts for one section

heres a video


----------



## fingers (Sep 4, 2012)

Quick and easy to assemble / disassemble. I like it. Any reason you didn't just use 2x2's instead of ripping a 2x6?


----------



## gr8johnson (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes, I wanted 6' sections. 2x2 came in 8' only. I would have to cut off two feet from each piece of wood and that would be a waste of wood. My way it worked perfect. No waste at all. Of course if you wanted 4 or 8 foot sections than 8 footers would be ok


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm also working on a fence. I purchased 1x4s instead of 1x2s because the 1x4s where cheaper than 2 1x2s. I have a table saw so why not save a couple of bucks and rip my own 1x2s. I actually got 3 1x4s that were virtually knot free.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Clever way to make the fence for easy assemble/disassemble & compact storage.


----------



## Tammy Stanford (Jul 15, 2013)

Great fence.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

I like the idea on the railings putting the screw in then placing it in the PVC pipe


----------



## plutotek (Oct 14, 2012)

What size PVC did you use for the end posts?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Great tut, I'm always thinking for ways to build with "break down" ability as far as storage is concerned.
Matter of fact, I just finished my own fence this past week, it was an epic Job but I used screws all over, saw this too late.
The only thing that concerns me is will it hold up when it gets "stressed" by say a kid stepping on top of the lower rung and having the whole thing come crashing down? I don't know if I'm willing to take that chance after all that hard work.


----------



## gr8johnson (Sep 16, 2008)

1 1/2". I wanted it wider than the wood but too wide.


----------



## gr8johnson (Sep 16, 2008)

Because I have never had any issues with people meals sing with my display I didn't worry about it


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I guess mine is still susceptible to damage if mistaken for wrought iron, just crossing my fingers the kids don't get on it.


----------



## Ravine (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks great! How much approx did it end up costing you? I see all these cool projects made with pvc pipe, only problem is, where I live in ontario it's hard to find pvc plumbing and it's not cheap! I feel like i should take a run over the border to pick up supplies! Lol


----------



## gr8johnson (Sep 16, 2008)

I think it will be about $150 when all said and done. It is a bit pricey but it plays such a major part of my display it couldn't be avoided. I have wanted to do it for the last two years. But this year I am finally doing it.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I've spent close to that amount if not the same gr8johnson and I haven't even ordered finials. Looking for way to address the finials in the cheapest possible way but I know they run at least another what $30?


----------



## gr8johnson (Sep 16, 2008)

I need 104 at present. I refuse to pay 20 bucks for shipping. I have an idea to try. Search here for a guy that used 1/2" foam board and made them. Or I was thinking about using foam balls that can behad for $15 shipped.


----------



## gr8johnson (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...tary-fence-finials-rigid-foam-insulation.html


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

What do you think about Chewbaca's idea. He suggested heating the end of spindle with a heat gun, flatten it when its all soft, let it harden back up, then cut it into a sharp diamond like shape..or something like that


----------



## gr8johnson (Sep 16, 2008)

I think it is a great idea. I heated up the top 3" of one and messed around d twisting it and flattening it. I actually make hinged joints for figures by heating and flattening pvc. My only complaint is I have over 100. All the pvc dust drives me nuts. But I might do it anyway. Because it's free. I will experiment later today. If I get any good results I will post. But remember anything is good if it works.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah, that's the downside, the amount of spindles you would have to do

I don't want to unscrew mine (top and bottom)and then paint them at the top again


----------



## gr8johnson (Sep 16, 2008)

one thing i was thinking about to top them with was 1" foam balls. I was going to heat up the top a bit and push something down on the top of each pole to kinda widen the top and then glue a ball at the top. I will try it today and see how it looks.


----------



## gr8johnson (Sep 16, 2008)

here is a quick try. Not bad actually


----------



## discozombie (Sep 12, 2011)

I like the keyhole design to connect your fence. Im facing a similar problem with my fence and think I might give this a try. Im guessing you did this with a drill? Also like the heated pvc with the ball on top, the flared pipe end gives it a more realistic look. As for finials I made mine from craft foam about 40 for $2.00 link to post: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/125319-5-cent-fence-finials.html


----------



## gr8johnson (Sep 16, 2008)

Hmmmm. That's a good idea. But I already ordered the balls. I used a drill for the hole and a rotary tool with a zip bit.


----------



## Ravine (Feb 18, 2013)

gr8johnson said:


> I think it will be about $150 when all said and done. It is a bit pricey but it plays such a major part of my display it couldn't be avoided. I have wanted to do it for the last two years. But this year I am finally doing it.


Thats not too bad really. Only problem for me is that being in Canada, it would probably cost me twice that!


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Juli68e said:


> I have a table saw so why not save a couple of bucks and rip my own 1x2s. I actually got 3 1x4s that were virtually knot free.


Déjà vu all over again.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Dude, awesome tutorial! Dont think even I could mess that up *knock on wood*


----------



## gr8johnson (Sep 16, 2008)

Here is the all the fence parts in the drum. I will set up some of the fence and get some pics of that too.


----------



## gr8johnson (Sep 16, 2008)

Here is the all the fence parts in the drum. I will set up some of the fence and get some pics of that too.


----------



## gr8johnson (Sep 16, 2008)

So here is a pic of a couple sections put together. i am still going to top each pole with something. It was very quick to put up and take down.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Fantastic job!


----------



## gr8johnson (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks you. I am pleased with the results.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks great set up


----------



## discozombie (Sep 12, 2011)

looks great, how tall did you make it and how did you connect your fence panels to the posts?


----------



## gr8johnson (Sep 16, 2008)

The tallest posts are 5'. I used 10' pipes and cutter in half. It is really easy to show how I connected them by looking at the pics in the beginning of the thread. There is a video too.


----------



## discozombie (Sep 12, 2011)

oh yes I remember now the key holes, after seeing so many props on these sites you tend to forget where they started. Anyway how is the key hole system holding up. Im curious about the screws at the end of the fence panels, are they bending or pulling out of the wood? How long are they, sorry to ask so many questions but Im at this point on my own fence.


gr8johnson said:


> The tallest posts are 5'. I used 10' pipes and cutter in half. It is really easy to show how I connected them by looking at the pics in the beginning of the thread. There is a video too.


----------



## gr8johnson (Sep 16, 2008)

Well the screws are about 1.5" long. I predrilled the holes to prevent splitting the wood. I have just enough of the screw sticking out to fit in the hole and slide down. About 1/4 " or less. So far it seems like it will work well. The larger pole do have some wobble on the rebar that is holding them up. But I will come up with a way to stop that. I don't mind the questions. I have and will asked a million myself.


----------



## jonnyci (Mar 1, 2011)

gr8johnson - nice looking grass. got a bit of a drought starting here, so we are getting some burn out.


----------



## Bryan_Tolley (Oct 14, 2013)

Love it......This will be how I build all my fences for next year.


----------



## Chops6965 (Jun 11, 2009)

Your fence looks awesome gr8johnson!! I will hopefully be making one myself for next year and I have been struggling with how to connect the sections. I LOVE the idea of the keyhole and screw idea. BRILLIANT!! Thank for the inspiration!


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

This is the best way I have seen to build a fence. I am gonna have to try this for next year!


----------



## function12 (May 17, 2011)

Great fence!!! Thanks for the tutorial!!


----------



## abcdianefgh (Oct 30, 2013)

it seems really awesome, wanna try next year!


----------



## plutotek (Oct 14, 2012)

I just want to say that I re-did my fence using the keyholes and such and while it has been a pain to get done, I can already see that on Nov 1st, it'll take me 10 minutes to take down the fence. Thanks for the plans/tutorial


----------



## Steelman1870 (Oct 2, 2013)

Awesome and quick way to make great looking fencing that is easy to take down. I'm new on the forum and this is my second project after my toe pincher coffin. Tombstones will be 3rd. One question, what height are your posts/fencing?


----------



## Steelman1870 (Oct 2, 2013)

Never mind, I'm an idiot. I saw the post for the height. Great tutorial!!


----------



## Dmitriy (Jan 9, 2014)

You solve my storage problem, Great design


----------



## kurtnotkirk (Nov 17, 2012)

This is a super great idea!! Awesome job!


----------



## glasshalffull (Oct 26, 2015)

looks good


----------

